

After developing ~8 products, I just wrote my first sales letter. Your thoughts? - StavrosK
http://www.instahero.com/?t=l

======
StavrosK
I wasn't very aware of the concept of a sales letter, even though I had seen
those long, rambling pages trying to sell some scammy ebook.

However, I was recently told that they can help a lot, and that they don't
_have_ to be scammy. I feel like not many people know or talk about them in
the startup world.

Has anyone written/used one? Did it work or not? What are your general
thoughts about it?

~~~
spitfire
They don't have to be skeezy. Even Apple has a sales letter:
<http://www.apple.com/macbook-pro/features/>

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, wow. I definitely wasn't aware of that. Maybe it's because I didn't know
what a sales letter was, and now that I'm aware of it, I'll start seeing it
everywhere.

~~~
spitfire
It's a /really/ good one too. Even I like it.

------
helen842000
I think it does a great job of selling Instahero.

Also I think if you cut out the excess words you get down to even more
concise, compelling reading.

So for example your bold headers span several lines. You could go from...

"You want to know the core metrics of your business at a glance"

to

"Core metrics in an instant"

Repeat with other headers too. Simplify = amplify :)

------
yrashk
Look into AIDA: [http://www.seobloggingsolutions.com/copywriting-formula-
the-...](http://www.seobloggingsolutions.com/copywriting-formula-the-aida-
formula/)

~~~
StavrosK
Thanks for that, those guidelines look very helpful. Would you say I haven't
generally followed it with this letter? I was careful to follow roughly this
order.

~~~
prophetjohn
test

------
jkuria
Lots of comments but no upvotes? Karma still at 1point? Common folks, show
InstaHero some more love!! I like the sales letter. Will comment some more
later but right now I gotta go!

